# Unusual 1940 ladies Schwinn Excelsior



## OC_Rolling_Art (Aug 20, 2021)

My latest bike as received, 1940 Schwinn Excelsior. Overall a little crusty but seems all original and intact. Just need to add the giant chrome chain guard that came with it, a new springer bumper, a front loader light, and go through it a bit. The paint looks like it will come back very well! Rear wheel is perfectly straight. She rides nice.

Seller mentioned these fenders are scarce, I have not seen prewar flared fenders (look like Autocycle) in chrome, and don't see anything shown in a pile of literature I have. If anyone knows information about this model I sure would like to know about it. There was a boys counterpart, perhaps a one year only boys DX model.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 20, 2021)

HUH!
DID NOT KNOW THAT WAS A PREWAR OPTION!
DEFINITELY HAD A PREWAR INDENT FOR THE FORK!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 22, 2021)

Yep. It’s a thing. There have been a few posts about it. But yeah… not something that turns up


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 22, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> HUH!
> DID NOT KNOW THAT WAS A PREWAR OPTION!
> DEFINITELY HAD A PREWAR INDENT FOR THE FORK!



FOR CLARIFICATION!
I WAS REFERRING ABOUT THE CHROME PREWAR FENDERS.  
VALIDITY BASED ON WIDE PREWAR FORK INDENT!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Aug 23, 2021)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yep. It’s a thing. There have been a few posts about it. But yeah… not something that turns up



Copy that, thank you...


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 23, 2021)

I did see the exact same model in blue for sale at Anne Arbor a few years ago...same paint scheme...springer...
and the Schwinn chrome fenders...just awesome!    maybe more uncommon than gothics


----------

